# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Guild wars 2 and mailing gold limits.

## MouseMD

Arenanet seems to be limiting amount of gold that you can send via mail from your account. I'm curious what those limitations are and how can they be lifted? Yesterday I was no able to send more than 9g via IG mail. Trying to send even 1g more than that would give me this message:



Today I still couldn't send even 1 gold. 

Since this affects both gold buyers and sellers, I thought we should have a topic to discuss our experiences on this subject.

----------


## hellrazor113

Wow, arenanet is bringing some nifty lil tricks this time a year!

It is almost as if they have designed the game to make it hard for botters, still you can't stop our force!

----------


## BaneW

> Wow, arenanet is bringing some nifty lil tricks this time a year!
> 
> It is almost as if they have designed the game to make it hard for botters, still you can't stop our force!


How? Botting is super simple in this game, and easy to avoid being caught. I'm confoozled.

----------


## hellrazor113

Well botting for the purpose of selling gold gets hard when you have a limit of sending gold... but still it says "as you continue to play the amouths will go higher bla bla" wondering what the limits are

----------


## BaneW

> Well botting for the purpose of selling gold gets hard when you have a limit of sending gold... but still it says "as you continue to play the amouths will go higher bla bla" wondering what the limits are


Except there is no AH limitation. Person A puts item X up for Y price, Person B buys item X for Y price. Problem solved.

----------


## MouseMD

Oh, good idea!

----------


## jus2cool4life

except ah takes 15% of your money

----------


## somaliasky

maybe both buyer/sell can split the cost, so the seller will sell 7.5% cheaper than agreed listing price, and the buyer will pay the fee. 7.5% isnt big, so it is still cheaper than buying from website

----------


## Kriits

The auction house thing will work,but you might get caught more easely..

----------


## somaliasky

> Arenanet seems to be limiting amount of gold that you can send via mail from your account. I'm curious what those limitations are and how can they be lifted? Yesterday I was no able to send more than 9g via IG mail. Trying to send even 1g more than that would give me this message:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I still couldn't send even 1 gold. 
> 
> 
> Since this affects both gold buyers and sellers, I thought we should have a topic to discuss our experiences on this subject.


Are you able to send more money now?

----------


## psolarxis

Can someone explain to me how the AH trade can work in GW2? Currently if u place an item at a very high price, the buyer will not be able to buy that unless he buys all the items that are listed cheaper than that. 

Only thing I've thought is finding an item that nobody has up on the AH, which is impossible I believe.

----------


## ivansouza

> Except there is no AH limitation. Person A puts item X up for Y price, Person B buys item X for Y price. Problem solved.


Except that AH is down, takes 5% of you money and you will have to find a VERY UNNUSUAL item athat noone else is selling, because you HVE TO buy the cheaper item first.

If you post a Dagger lvl 10 for 2g, you will have to buy the first 329 for 10 copper each to get to yours.

----------


## MouseMD

> Are you able to send more money now?


No. :/


10char

----------


## MouseMD

So it seems that using TP isn't an option.

----------


## psolarxis

lol they have really made gold trading hard >.<

----------


## makaveli10a

This is a good ting, could possibly eliminate the middle man / websites, and forces price on gold up for the "Scripter/Farmer"

----------


## somaliasky

> So it seems that using TP isn't an option.


what lvl is your char

----------


## psolarxis

coming back to this thread again. did anyone find a way to bypass the gold transferring limit? how about using a guild with a guild bank?

----------


## MouseMD

> what lvl is your char


it was 76 lv yesterday when I tried to send gold; seems that limit is 10g.

----------


## zelghadis

You can always do Guild Bank trading - invite buyer to your guild, give him access to withdraw and deposit gold in guild bank  :Wink:  But first you have to lvl guild enough to buy yourself a GB  :Wink:

----------


## hokutanm

I see lots of sexuality.

----------


## DaSoul

I'm just going to ask here instead of creating a new thread.
As mentioned and read a lot of times now, anet has an eye on botter, gold seller, exploiter and stuff.

I want to buy gold but i've never been that afraid to buy gold then in guild wars 2.

Anyone already bought gold and which amount? Is it safe? I would buy at a well known seller that uses german ip's and stuff (i'm from germany too) so i think that would be the most safe trade i can do.

Any advice or experience?

----------


## Sickbeard

What about using a guild bank and temp adding the gold to the bank and letting the buyer join the guild, take the money from the bank and leave

----------


## somaliasky

> it was 76 lv yesterday when I tried to send gold; seems that limit is 10g.


so 10g is the daily limits? How do people sell more than 10g then, there are people here selling more than that amount everyday

----------


## Totemanic

The limit is how much gold your character has made; excluding TP, trades and a few other things I can't remember. I believe it was mostly put in to stop account 'hackers' moving gold from account to account.

Disclaimer: This information is a few months old, may be different now.

----------


## somaliasky

> The limit is how much gold your character has made; excluding TP, trades and a few other things I can't remember. I believe it was mostly put in to stop account 'hackers' moving gold from account to account.
> 
> Disclaimer: This information is a few months old, may be different now.


darn. so my gold is uselss? i made like 30g+ from TP sicnce yesterday. It cant be true, if it`s true how can those gold seller move gold around so frequently.

----------


## mnogodobaracc

> The limit is how much gold your character has made; excluding TP, *trades* and a few other things I can't remember. I believe it was mostly put in to stop account 'hackers' moving gold from account to account.
> 
> Disclaimer: This information is a few months old, may be different now.


There's no trading option in GW2.

----------


## Totemanic

> There's no trading option in GW2.


I meant by mailing someone an item and them mailing gold back; or in other words, receiving gold by mail.

----------


## Entaro

Does anyone know when mailing gold limit resets?

----------


## exclassic

want to know too

----------


## mnogodobaracc

I was able to mail exactly 12g before I hit the limit -.-

----------


## Dartexx

i hit the limit today also >< anyone knows when it resets/how to avoid it etc.?

----------


## mooth

39g sent and limit ...

----------


## xRaBBiTx

would sending near your limit be a flag of suspicion? Anyone had trouble selling gold?

----------


## empty_skillz

From what i can tell the limit is like the transfer character in wow, X character at A level can only transfer C mount of gold 

also the longer the account has been existed also plays a role in this and me and my friend that were 12hours apart, but exactly the same other wise, alltho he has 10more achievement points were able to send 32gold while i was able to send 30, We didint use the mail, exactly same but 10achi/12hours apart. 

hope this help!

----------


## somaliasky

I think it depends on how much money you earned from quest/events/mobs. I made like 50g+ from TP, and my toon is lv 74. However, i got about 30 lvls from crafting. I tried to send gold yesterday, but I couldnt even send 5g

----------


## mooth

....................................

----------


## cho1515

Couldn't you transfer gold by, buying orichalcum ore 1 or 2 copper above current highest offer, transferring the ore, then insta selling the ore to the highest offers?

----------


## somaliasky

If buyer agree, then it`s fine

----------


## hellrazor113

How do you guys deliver money now ? im looking for better ways to give money without spending 15% on the ah buying ore

----------


## somaliasky

----------------------------------------
selling gw2 gold $3/g
i'm new but try me 

skype: brian47474 
msn: [email protected]

100g in store,EU and US, don't warry about the mail limit, i just figured it out.
so no limit you will get gold in 5 mins!

guys today the price is back to $3/gold

business restart ！

-----------------------------------------------------

I got this from Market section. Apparently, this guy has figured out how to bypass the mailing limits. It`s up to him whether he want to share or not. Or maybe you guys can pm his past buyers see if he has done something different. Make sure you share with everyone when you know how!

----------


## Nurideen

any new infos? have 130g but cant sell them:/ after 15g i got my limit...

----------


## somaliasky

> any new infos? have 130g but cant sell them:/ after 15g i got my limit...


Did you make most of them from TP?

----------


## Nurideen

all of them :Smile:

----------


## hellrazor113

> Did you make most of them from TP?


I can confirm this pretty much also!! TP money is like black money... sucks like hell... guess people just have to get used to paying 15% fee for mailing TP goods..

----------


## hellrazor113

Did anyone try to artificially increase the gold mailing limit ? 

- Trading post earnings do not increase gold mailing

But how about vendoring ?

----------


## Arthur90

Found 2 ways to avoid gold limits without any loss, sent over 200 gold so far! If some1 is really interested in that info pm me  :Smile:

----------


## iMrjames

> Found 2 ways to avoid gold limits without any loss, sent over 200 gold so far! If some1 is really interested in that info pm me


Yeah sure, I sent u mesg and this is what u replied to me " not gonna share it just like that sorry ".

----------


## hellrazor113

> Found 2 ways to avoid gold limits without any loss, sent over 200 gold so far! If some1 is really interested in that info pm me


If ur not willing to share just STFU

----------


## prestigestudios

the way around this is sending orichalcum ore or some other high priced commodity.

----------


## Arthur90

> If ur not willing to share just STFU


You mad bro? I did share it with some high repped members that contact me, all happy! So gtfo

----------


## hellrazor113

. .

----------


## Nurideen

this limit is ka... maybe disabled? yesterday i send 15 g and reached my limit.... today i sended 100g!! and still no limit but no more gold^^

----------


## hellrazor113

> this limit is ka... maybe disabled? yesterday i send 15 g and reached my limit.... today i sended 100g!! and still no limit but no more gold^^


What did you do in the meantime ? between hitting the limit and today sending more than 100g ? did you played the game actually ?

----------


## Nurideen

i cleared 1 map(all instead of one heart) and did 1 story dungeon and 1 world event thats all

----------


## OneStopMMO

Has anyone figured out a way around this? I am capped and unable to mail any gold. Any help that you guys can offer would be much appreciated.

----------


## bedhu

> You mad bro? I did share it with some high repped members that contact me, all happy! So gtfo


arthur i sent for ur PM, tell me the trick .. thx

----------


## jacrazy

hes trolling :P nobody would sacrifice income for epeen rep ona gamer forum.... i'd sincerely hope

----------


## Sunline

Any way to bypass this daily gold limit ? I would really need help there ! 

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Razor33

Yes seems harder to trade gold in Guild Wars 2  :Frown:  Hope we can find some solution using the AH still..

----------


## mmogolds001

I never had this problem on old accs, but on my new ones I am unable to trade gold between. I think it goes by time played in game will raise the sending limit. Which sucks, but way around is to leave logged in a lot.

----------


## Tokah

After 30 days the limit seems to be gone, but keep in mind account was not pure bot account and did some manual play. A good way around this though is buy expensive exotic weapons and send through mail, then sell on new account. Lose 15% of gold in fee but good way to launder gold.

----------

